

Apple App Store stats: The power of "Free" & The Dutch really do "Go Dutch" - sendos
http://www.startuptrekking.com/2010/08/apple-app-store-stats-power-of-free.html

======
zephyrfalcon
And the Dutch wonder why they have a reputation for being cheap...

[disclaimer: I am Dutch myself... :-) Now living in the US though.]

~~~
sendos
BTW, I didn't mean to imply that the Dutch are cheap. I just thought that
their overwhelming interest in an app that provides a more fair split of the
check (versus an even split) is indication that they do indeed like to "Go
Dutch" (ie split the bill according to what people ordered)

